# Anyone with Sony SXRD and Dish HD



## Bullwinkle501 (Sep 13, 2002)

I am strongly considering upgrading to HD and getting a Sony SXRD projection like the new Sony 60a2000.

Anyone have any experiences with this hooked up to a VIP reciever or recorder?

Thanks.


----------



## sNEIRBO (Jul 23, 2006)

Bullwinkle501 said:


> I am strongly considering upgrading to HD and getting a Sony SXRD projection like the new Sony 60a2000.
> 
> Anyone have any experiences with this hooked up to a VIP reciever or recorder?
> 
> Thanks.


Before you buy a Sony SXRD 60a2000 - check out cnet's report on that TV. Apparently some of the early production 60a2000 units don't display 1080p via HDMI, only 1080i.

http://reviews.cnet.com/4531-10921_7-6626991.html

FYI - I am NOT a Sony basher . . . I have always liked Sony TVs and Stereo equipment. In fact my HDTV is a 60" Sony Grand Wega. I only posted this because I thought you should know the TV you're about to buy may not be capable of the resolution they are advertising.


----------



## Bullwinkle501 (Sep 13, 2002)

I am sure the 1080p issue will work itself out in the near future. But thanks for the info. I am most interested about the picture quality when hooked to a Dish HD (and to a lesser extent, SD) feed.

In the stores you see either the perfect feed from a hard disk, or a badly split pixelated feed from a satellite or OTA connection.

I am most curious about people's experiences in the home with either the current or previous generation 1080p SXRDs.


----------



## WilliamC (Jun 18, 2006)

Bullwinkle501 said:


> I am sure the 1080p issue will work itself out in the near future. But thanks for the info. I am most interested about the picture quality when hooked to a Dish HD (and to a lesser extent, SD) feed.
> 
> In the stores you see either the perfect feed from a hard disk, or a badly split pixelated feed from a satellite or OTA connection.
> 
> I am most curious about people's experiences in the home with either the current or previous generation 1080p SXRDs.


The issue mentioned in the previous post is easily fixable via the service menu. So that is not a big deal. In my honest opinion the A2000 will not look as good as the XBR1 does. The video processing on the XBR1 is superior. With that said, I have an XBR1 with dish. I can't say how the A2000 will look but it should look somewhat similar. Most of the differences between the models you will not notice. DishHD looks great on these sets. SD varies from channel to channel but overall is very watchable. I have no problems with the SD its better than any set I have seen. Some will say its horrible, but that is because of what they are feeding the TV. HD is truly great, HBO, HDNET, SHO, are all great. The picture is detailed and smooth. Showtime is the best looking out of the three movie channels and offers their movies in OAR. HBO is second, and starz has its issues that dish needs to work out. As far as the HDMI problems are concerned....I have had NONE! Despite what you may get from the boards, the problems are usually overblown.

OTA will yield the best picture, mainly CBS.

In the end to see if you like the TV. I would suggest taking some DVD movies and testing the TV out that way. In the end the only thing that matters is how the TV looks to you.


----------



## paychekkk (Jan 15, 2006)

I have a 60" Sony SXRD that I bought in Feb of this year. I have never had a minute of regret. The SXRD is stunning with the Dish HD setup to say the least. I read all of the reports on some green blob problems on the earlier models, but mine is perfect. I have lots of friends who have Dish HD services also that have plasmas, DLP's and they are blown away with the SXRD's picture quality. Yes, it only has inputs to 1080i, but every signal that comes into the SXRD is upconverted to 1080p anyway. Not as big of an issue as somepeople make it out to be. If 1080p inputs are that big of deal to you score the new SXRD model, I am pretty sure they have 1080p inputs. 
Just my 2 cents
Mikey


----------



## AdamDStone (Aug 30, 2006)

I just hooked up the ViP622 to the SXRD 60in like you. It is amazing!! The new XBR will come out later in the year and will cost way more. 

Everything looks great!!

As far as the 1080p "problem", it is my understanding that there is no programming yet for it.


----------



## Lyle_JP (Apr 22, 2002)

> As far as the 1080p "problem", it is my understanding that there is no programming yet for it.


Not entirely true. The software for true 1080p is out there (nearly all HD-DVD and Blu-Ray discs are mastered this way), but the players aren't there yet (all current models only output 1080i). This will change most likely with next year's models.


----------



## WilliamC (Jun 18, 2006)

Lyle_JP said:


> Not entirely true. The software for true 1080p is out there (nearly all HD-DVD and Blu-Ray discs are mastered this way), but the players aren't there yet (all current models only output 1080i). This will change most likely with next year's models.


Blu-Ray players output 1080p already. All of them will output 1080p60 which regardless will result in judder. As long as your TV can deinterlace properly there will be NO difference between 1080i and 1080p. When and if a player comes out that will output 1080p24 and your tv can sync at 72, 120, etc... then that will make a difference. Currently there are no TV's that do that, except for the brillian which can sync at 120 and I believe a pioneer 1080p plasma can sync at 72hz.


----------



## Steve H (May 15, 2006)

I have the 50 inch and have NO regrets at all. I almost wound up with the 40 inch XRB Flat Pannel LCD but it was just too small. It is the only set that I have seen that has a better picture than the SXRD.


----------



## blueeyedman196 (Mar 13, 2006)

i have a sony 55' hd tv awesome picture jus waiting on locals in hd


----------



## ac_burt (Feb 16, 2006)

I have never had a regret with this T.V. It shows HDTV great!!! You can't go wrong with SXRD, although I haven't seen the new lower line that Sony is producing yet. If it is in your budget I would wait until the middle of this month for the new XBR2.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

What have I missed?

Aren't ALL digital displays progressive by nature, it is only the input source that is being altered here with true 1080p?

The only 1080i displays are RP CRT's.

Most plasma and earlier dlp and LCD were/are 720p.

Now a few more expensive are 1080p, but if you input a 1080i source, it deinterlaces it and displays it 1080p anyway.

So what's being gained with 1080p?

Just my ignorance showing.


----------



## Lyle_JP (Apr 22, 2002)

> Now a few more expensive are 1080p, but if you input a 1080i source, it deinterlaces it and displays it 1080p anyway.
> 
> So what's being gained with 1080p?


Well, in short, the difference is in the quality of deinterlacing. Not all deinterlacing is created equal, as the myriad of progressive scan DVD players (some great, some atrocious) has shown us. A film source can be deinterlaced with proper 3:2 cadence detection, but that's assuming the deinterlacing chipset is good at that. Some aren't, and combing becomes a problem. And how about video sources? Ideally, some amount of motion-detection should be used. But how much? Some chipsets are too conservative, and the picture is softened. Others are too agressive, and cause combing.

If the _source _is 1080*p*, then all of these factors become moot. No deinterlacing is introduced into the equation.


----------



## TMaud (Oct 27, 2004)

I just bought the 60A2000 and upgraded from the 522 to the vip622 with the bronze HD package. I am thrilled with the picture. It's awesome. When I first hooked the TV up to My 522 with only SD I was a little disapointed with the PQ , but after realizing that I was stretching a 480i signal to that size screen it was understandable. Besides, if you look at CNET's reviews of the TV they give you some hints for improving the PQ of SD. (like turning off DRC) I'm very happy with the TV, and after making some tweeks even the SD looks pretty good. I would go for it if I were you. Especially for the price. I paid $2300 for mine on sale. Where else can you get a 60" TV with such a great picture (and reviews) for that price!!


----------



## Todd H (Aug 18, 2006)

I have a Sony 50" A2000 and a 622 receiver connected via HDMI. Absolutely beautiful picture when viewing HD programming. Even SD looks decent. When my installer finished installing my second dish and 622, his jaw hit the floor when we changed the receiver to 1080i and turned it to one of the HD channels.


----------

